# Coding Contractions w/o delivery



## kjlowell (Feb 17, 2011)

What ICD-9 code is used when a patient presents complaining of contractions, and the provider confirm she is having contractions, but she does not deliver and is sent home with instructions regarding labor precautions.  The pt is past 37 weeks.


----------



## bonzaibex (Feb 17, 2011)

644.13

Becky, CPC


----------

